# under bed storage ?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Go on Pinterest and type in "bed frames" or "diy bed frames" or something similar. There are some very nice styles. 

We had the same problem you're having. We needed to use the space under the bed for storage. The king sized bed frame we had sat about 4" off the floor and that wasn't enough space to store anything. 

I bought two twin size steel bed frames and fastened them together, side by side to make a king size bed. The frames have a 14" high space under them and I still can't believe how many bins fit underneath. I bought a nice bed skirt which covers the metal frame and the storage bins. If you need more than 14" of space underneath, you can make or buy 'lifters' to put under the feet of the bed to raise it up. Heck, you might be able to keep the bed you have and just put some lifters under the legs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, thats all we have now = 4". not much fits under there. we have a queen. 
i am thinking = a plywood platform, with plywood standing on edge holding that up. 
i can't raise the bed, disabled wife.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i found this on CL. scratch & dent, $70. it is installed and seems to be plenty sturdy. 8 of those 12" tall containers and some smaller stuff can fit under there :thumbup:

only problem is that it doesn't have an attachments for a headboard. but i will make something up when we get one. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/fud/4919109127.html


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. if you want one, they are called 

Smart base mattress foundation


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks very similar to what I bought.

MORE STORAGE SPACE!! :thumbup: (something to get excited about for sure)

I'm glad it worked out for your Fix'n it.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

btw: just in case you weren't aware:

bins with wheels:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> MORE STORAGE SPACE!! :thumbup: (something to get excited about for sure)
> 
> I'm glad it worked out for your Fix'n it.


no doubt. the little things in life :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

those wheeled containers are nice. but cost more than the regular ones. our laminate floor is plenty slippery for the regular ones, some of which we already have.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just trying to help, especially after the mention of the wife's condition. Obviously each will determine their own best action.


but laminate? Oh no!!!. Might I suggest a towel or something that would allow any sand/grit to not be pushed so aggressively into the flooring and scratch it?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nap said:


> just trying to help, especially after the mention of the wife's condition. Obviously each will determine their own best action.
> 
> 
> but laminate? Oh no!!!. Might I suggest a towel or something that would allow any sand/grit to not be pushed so aggressively into the flooring and scratch it?


thats cool, thanx. all help invited. even if i don't use it. 

yeah, laminate. its very inexpensive. and it does look nice. thanx again. but this laminate is very hard. and we won't be moving what goes under there very much all all = winter stuff in the summer, summer stuff in the winter, etc.


----------



## MaryAguila (Aug 14, 2014)

We picked up some of those under-bed storage units on casters at The Container Store. They are awesome. And they were on sale last month.


----------



## ImAbsorbed (Sep 21, 2015)

We use under bed storage. Makes a good solution. At first we used simple plastic boxes on wheels, but then got some really nice wooden ones to go with the frame


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Not mentioned but have you considered living with less? I had to get a divorce to do it but there's so much less clutter in my house now that most of the crap has been tossed out.


----------



## sunnychokshi (Jan 30, 2017)

Wooden Beds with drawers beneath them provide the perfect sleep/storage solution. Our handmade under bed drawers help you make use of the valuable space beneath your bed.
The drawers have durable wheels fitted to the underside so they can be rolled in and out easily. Drawers can be finished in all of our range of bed finishes, these wooden Under bed Drawers come in 2 sizes: Regular and Large.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nap said:


> just trying to help, especially after the mention of the wife's condition. Obviously each will determine their own best action.
> 
> 
> but laminate? Oh no!!!. Might I suggest a towel or something that would allow any sand/grit to not be pushed so aggressively into the flooring and scratch it?


well, its been nearly 2 years now. and no ill effects, that i can see, on the laminate. it has been a good solution for us.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad it's working out for you Fix'n it.


----------

